# analysand



## Or_lando

Hola,
estoy buscando una traducción para el término psicoanalítico "analysand".  ¿Alguien conoce un paralelo en castellano para este vocablo?


----------



## Wamba

Tal vez *psicoanalizado.*


----------



## Or_lando

Gracias, Wamba.  Lo que sucede con _psicoanalizado_ es que el participio no transmite esa calidad de "en proceso" que tiene el término inglés.  
¿Sabes, por casualidad, si es un término utilizado en círculos psicológicos en el mundo hispanoparlante?


----------



## Wamba

Or_lando said:


> Gracias, Wamba. Lo que sucede con _psicoanalizado_ es que el participio no transmite esa calidad de "en proceso" que tiene el término inglés.
> ¿Sabes, por casualidad, si es un término utilizado en círculos psicológicos en el mundo hispanoparlante?



Entiendo perfectamente lo que me dices: se trata de dar un nombre a alguien que está siendo psicoanalizado. Nunca lo he oído pero gramaticalmente sería correcto *el psicoanalizando.* En el buscador sí que lo he encontrado pero no te garantizo que sea palabra de uso común entre los especialistas. Saludos cordiales. Wamba

Nota de la moderadora: Dos enlaces vacíos borrados.


----------



## Or_lando

¡Muchísimas gracias!
Seguiré buscando, entonces, pero si no encuentro un término alternativo más logrado, va a ser _el psicoanalizando_. 
Un saludo.


----------



## viviana

Finalmente quisiera saber cómo traduciste la palabra analysand, gracias


----------



## Or_lando

Al final, como necesitaba el término para una conferencia y tenía que ser clarísimo, opté por "el que está siendo analizado".  Un poco largo, pero evita una ambigüedad poco deseada.


----------



## viviana

Gracias, averigué con un psicólogo y me dijo que se decía analizando o analizanda, persona que está siendo tratada con psicoterapia.


----------



## VaneF

¡Hola! Para futuras referencias: el término en español es "analizante". En Argentina, se usa frecuentemente en el ámbito del psicoanálisis lacaniano. Yo estaba buscando el término en inglés, que por lo que veo es "analysand".

Encontré esto en un diccionario online de psicoanálisis lacaniano.

ANALIZANTE/PSICOANALIZANTE (ANALYSANT/PSYCHANALYSANT, ANALYSAND/PSYCHOANALYSAND)

Antes de 1967, a quien se encuentra "en" tratamiento psicoanalítico Lacan lo llama "paciente" (en francés, patient) o "sujeto", o bien emplea el termino técnico (psych)analysé. Pero ese año introduce la palabra (psych)analisant, basada, en la voz inglesa "(psicho)analysand" (Lacan, 1967, 18). Prefiere este termino porque, en cuanto deriva del gerundio, indica que quien esta tendido en el diván es el que realiza la mayor parte del trabajo. Esto contrasta con la antigua denominación de "psicoanalizado" o "analizado", que, derivada del participio pasivo, sugiere una participación menos activa en el proceso analítico, o que este proceso ha terminado. A juicio de Lacan, el analizante no es "analizado" por el analista; es el analizante quien analiza, y la tarea del analista consiste en ayudarlo a analizar bien.

¡Suerte!


----------



## Moritzchen

En este artículo aparece el término "analizando".


----------



## VaneF

¡Hola, Moritzchen!

En los textos de Lacan que circulan en Argentina se utiliza el término "analizante" para designar al paciente. Estoy segura. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Moritzchen

No lo dudo.
Lo mío fue únicamente un aporte más.


----------



## Cuatro lunas

Hola foreros.

Hay que distinguir. El psicoanálisis lacaniano es una entre varias corrientes del psicoanálisis. En algunas de ellas se usa "analizando" para llamar al paciente.
Saludos.


----------

